# 5DS, 5DS R, 1Ds mark III Studio comparison



## BRunner (Jun 17, 2015)

Today I had an opportunity to participate on local Canon 5DS(R) presentation, play with production versions of both cameras and quickly compare to my 1Ds mark III.
I refused to do any outdoor comparisons and focused just on the studio shots (as there is lot of outdoor samples and RAW files in the wild already and the time was limited).

I've used Canon EF 2.8/100L Macro and Carl Zeiss Planar 1.4/85 ZE on all cameras. Files are processed in latest version of Capture One 8 (8.3.0.83). As the production RAW files probably slightly differ from preproduction samples, I refused to use included 5DS(R) profiles for C1 and used 1DsIII color profile with custom WB and adjusted all files to look as close as possible.
Default sharpening, chroma noise reduction down to 0, luminance 0, detail 100. Except adjusting WB and exposure to match on all images, no other adjustment was done.

As bonus, 5DS(R) JPEGs processed with latest DPP4 are included. I really do like the Fine Detail picture style and I hope, that my 1DsIII will be soon supported too in DPP4. DPP4 shows definitely better the differences in skin tones rendering between Canon and Zeiss lenses. I've applied DLO on EF 2.8/100L shots, to extract as much details as possible.
As there is currently not possible to process 1DsIII and 5DS(R) files in same version of Canon DPP, I processed the Planar shots with DPP3 and DPP4 with Standard picture style to compare the color rendering with Canon software.







Because the fullres 5DS(R) JPEGs are too big for my image hosting site, I offer only download of zipped full size JPEGs (~185MB).

http://www.mediafire.com/download/h47zsru133878xh/1DsIII_5DS_5DSR_Studio_Comparison_JPEG.zip

Because nobody cares about some other person JPEGs :, you can download RAW files too and play with them (~246MB, C1 and DPP4 settings included) 

http://www.mediafire.com/download/q2a5f7qgnsb51su/1DsIII_5DS_5DSR_Studio_Comparison_RAW.zip

If you want to process the 5DS(R) files with DPP4, you need to download latest version 4.2.32.0, because the previous version 4.2.31.0 doesn't work with production RAWs.

File names are self explanatory and full EXIFs are included.

I do like the 5DS(R) output, it's very close to what I'm used to (1DsIII) and the resolution bump is significant. Unfortunately, I don't print bigger than A3, so I don't see a reason to upgrade anytime soon....


----------



## mistaspeedy (Jun 18, 2015)

Well, they all look amazing.

Great to see what both cameras can do... but really, as you said... I don't really see a need for the 5Ds and 5DsR resolution, since you already have more than enough for A3 printing.

More resolution and detail is always better, so it comes down to what you need, what you want, and what you can afford.


----------



## KBStudio (Jun 18, 2015)

At first I thought the artifacts I was seeing were from the jpeg conversions. So I downloaded your RAW files and noticed the offending artifacts were also in the RAW files. I see a much more pleasing image from the 1Ds III than the 5Ds. The skin texture is more pleasing in the 1Ds III while the eyelashes are almost identical to the 5Ds. I tried using Luminance to smooth out the 5Ds file but quickly noticed that the LR 6 correction was too heavy handed by the time the skin tones were similar. I realize this is all personal preference and therefore may not be what others see or find to be important. But at 100%, the better RAW file, without corrections, seems to be the 1Ds III.


----------



## BRunner (Jun 20, 2015)

RAW output from final cameras is probably slightly revised in comparison to pre-production samples. At least 5DS(R) color profile in current version Capture One doesn't work very well with production RAWs. I suppose, this can be same case with Adobe camera profiles, because DPP4 works well.
I suppose, that after third party RAW converters fine tune the profiles, there will be little difference between 1DsIII and 5DS(R) colorwise.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 20, 2015)

Just goes to show that the "OLD" 1DS3 is still a great camera for many uses.
My only problem is that it is so heavy! Currently I use the 1DX but want a high quality camera for landscape (etc) work that doesn't weigh a ton! I keep looking at the 6D but I keep reading that the 1DS3 files are still some of the best!


----------



## BartekDziedzic (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## telemaq76 (Jun 28, 2015)

i still love my 1ds3, never found best images in canon cameras for low iso work


----------

